

Over NSA worries, Germany ends government contract with Verizon - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/06/over-nsa-worries-germany-ends-government-contract-with-verizon/

======
acqq
Some German reader commented on another site that the project ("Netze des
Bundes") that is presented as to be stopped "because NSA" was in fact a
government project that was already in 2013 recognized as a failure
(apparently after spending 8-digit sum only for hardware) and that security is
just a good distraction, since otherwise it would have to be explained why
after so much wasted money the project is about to be closed.

